# MD, VA, DC area - any interest in a casual meetup in DC?



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

MD, VA, DC area - any interest in a casual meetup in DC?

We could meet for lunch or do some street shooting around the White House or we could bring iPads or netbooks and talk about pictures.

I'm going downtown with a bunch of people tomorrow Feb 3d to shoot photos at the anti-war demonstration behind the White House  so if you're there and see a old guy, mustache, glasses, wearing a black jacket shooting a D700, say hello.

Lew


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2012)

Aw, man,.  That sounds fun.  I'm in Baltimore for work and am leaving to head back north.  If this was last weekend, I would've been there like gangbusters.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

There is always street stuff to shoot in DC.
Not so much in Mystic, CT.

Where were you in Baltimore?


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 3, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> There is always street stuff to shoot in DC.
> Not so much in Mystic, CT.
> 
> Where were you in Baltimore?



Mystic has the aquarium ... or a few miles up the road you can go to the senior entertainment centers (Foxwoods or Mohegan)


----------

